

Amazon EC2 Container Service Available in US West (Oregon) - godisdad
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2015/02/23/amazon-ec2-container-service-available-in-us-west-oregon/?sc_campaign=launch&sc_category=container_service&sc_channel=SM&sc_content=new_region&sc_detail=std&sc_medium=aws&sc_publisher=twitter&adbsc=social_launches_20150223_40992996&adbid=570002330914918400&adbpl=tw&adbpr=66780587

======
willejs
I made a chef cookbook for the ecs agent if anyone is interested.
[https://github.com/willejs/chef-amazon-ecs-
agent](https://github.com/willejs/chef-amazon-ecs-agent)

